# Verkaufe diverse S5 Bauteile



## nando4569 (1 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich habe im Keller noch diverse S5-Bauteile rumliegen, die ich gerne verkaufen würde. Zum Teil gebraucht, zum Teil neuwertig. Am liebsten würde ich alles auf einmal verkaufen, sonst auch einzeln. Ihr könnt mir gerne bei Interesse ein Angebot unterbreiten.

Hier mein S5-Bestand:

4x S5-100U *CPU 102*
2x S5-100U *CPU 103 *
28x 421-8MA12 *Eingabe 24V 8x*
4x 441-8MA11 *Ausgabe 24V 8X 0,5A*
14x 451-8MD11 *Ausgabe 230V 8X 0,5A*
2x 451-8MR12 *Relay Output 95U*
33x 700-8MA11 *Busmodul*
2x 267-8MA11 *Stepper Modul*
1x 440-8MA21 *4x24V Ausgabe*
2x 452-8MR11 *Relay Output*
1x 482-8MA12 *16x Eingabe, 16x Ausgabe 24V, 0.5A*

Freundliche Grüsse
nando4569

Edit: Ich habe noch die Bezeichnungen von august123 übernommen und ergänzt. Danke für Dein Input ;-)


----------



## august123 (1 September 2008)

nando4569 schrieb:


> Hier mein S5-Bestand:
> 
> 4x S5-100U *CPU 102*
> 2x S5-100U *CPU 103 *
> ...



Habe mal die Bezeichnungen eingetragen da ich die S5 Nummern nicht im Kopf habe  Ohne Gewähr.

Sind paar interessante Sachen dabei ich werde mir mal überlegen was ich gebrauchen kann


----------



## august123 (13 September 2008)

und willst noch was verkaufen??


----------



## tunegel1 (15 September 2008)

*Angebot Simatic Bauteile !!!*

*Hallo,

hätte Interesse an den von Ihnen aufgezählten Bauteilen.

Machen sie mir ein Angebot, und wir können darüber verhandeln.

Gruß

Sven Vollmer


Email: Sven-vollmer@gmx.de*


----------



## august123 (15 September 2008)

leider schaut er hier wohl nicht mehr rein. Schade drum.


----------

